# Adopt A MUTer [part II]



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2008)

This was an idea that was started by Nox a bit ago,
and one of our mods though that it would be a good idea
to get this started up again so here we go!!!!!






Basically, there are no many members that have trouble finding people to befriend, have trouble finding info on the site, navigating the site etc. So why not let the oldies help the newbies?





Soooo all my oldies, post here, I will add you to my list in this post, and hyperlink your name to your profile, and newbies, just post here and say that you would like to be adopted. 

Or oldies, find people that say they are having trouble and pm them. 




Oldies that feel like newbies? We wanna adopt you too!! Add your name !!




We want everyone here to feel welcome and to be apart of this site. I see so many that say they feel left out, and so many that have trouble. Some of us are on MSN, AIM, Yahoo messenger, I am, just look below my name and others here. Add me!!!







We wanna adopt you!!





Aprill
Celly
Andi
Ashley
Rosie
Liz
Jacquelyna
KatJ
S.Lisa Smith


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my gaw - look at all those hearts on the post, Jeez Preggos. You going soft on me? Haha.

I'll adopt anyone! Put my name on that there list, Ma'am.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my gaw - look at all those hearts on the post, Jeez Preggos. You are so talented? Haha.
I'll adopt anyone! Put my name on that there list, Ma'am.

thanks Celly, I know I know


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2008)

Hahaha. e-Hag.


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2008)

so if i'm up for adoption and i'm adopted...do i get financial support? cause thats what i really need.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so if i'm up for adoption and i'm adopted...do i get financial support? cause thats what i really need. No we wont buy you jewelry, lol


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No we wont buy you jewelry, lol



why the hell not?


----------



## Andi (Jun 25, 2008)

IÂ´m ready to adopt someone. Aww lol

But what again do I do? What are my responsibilities? Sorry itÂ´s late and I studied too much...canÂ´t think straight anymore


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why the hell not? Cause your on a no buy, meaning we no buy you jewelry, lol




Andi, its just basically helping out and befriending members that may have trouble finding things on the site and people that feel they cant connect with anyone here. Ill add you!!


----------



## Anna (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cause your on a no buy, meaning we no buy you jewelry, lol




Andi, its just basically helping out and befriending members that may have trouble finding things on the site and people that feel they cant connect with anyone here. Ill add you!!

MAKE UP no buy you moose.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif MAKE UP no buy you moose. But I'm a sexy moose. Sexy moose go WAAHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 25, 2008)

I wanna be adopted! I'm probably one of the youngest here so


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 25, 2008)

LauraFaye... you up to be my MUT daughter? Haha.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 25, 2008)

I would love to adopt someone!

This is, by far, the girliest post I've seen on MUT.


----------



## laurafaye (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LauraFaye... you up to be my MUT daughter? Haha. I'd be privileged Celly


----------



## Anna (Jun 26, 2008)

I dont think i'm responsiable enough for a brand newbie........any mut todler's or older wanna adopt me or be adopted by me?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2008)

I'll adopt a n00b



List me up!


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 26, 2008)

Im in im in!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a great idea! I'm in!


----------



## Ashley (Jun 26, 2008)

So many adopters and no adoptees?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2008)

come on lurkers! come out of your shells!


----------



## prettylynn (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL! Im a lurker and I need to talk more.


----------



## adaeze (Jun 26, 2008)

Adopt MEEEEEEEE!!!!

ditto on the lurking..


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 26, 2008)

well, choose your MUT mum/sister/adopter!

who likes pink, bunnies and mascara? (that's me




)


----------



## KatJ (Jun 26, 2008)

Geez Aprill, you sure you got a hot dog and not a hamburger????

I'll adopt!


----------



## Andi (Jun 26, 2008)

So, do the newer members choose their "adoptive parent" or how does it work?


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd love to adopt someone...


----------



## Arielle123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd love to be adopted. Count me in


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 26, 2008)

I want to be adopted.





Someone, make me feel happy and not like an unwanted red-headed orphan child (aka Annie) haha


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Arielle123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd love to be adopted. Count me in





Originally Posted by *sooperficial* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to be adopted.




Someone, make me feel happy and not like an unwanted red-headed orphan child (aka Annie) haha

LOL! I'd love to adopt you ladies!


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jun 26, 2008)

Adopt Me! Lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2008)

BUMP! Lurkers! come out of the woods!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 27, 2008)

COME OUT OR I start pming, haha i know who registered today, lol


----------



## KatJ (Jun 27, 2008)

Anyone who wants to be adopted can PM me.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 27, 2008)

or me...

no one wants us as MUT mommies


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 27, 2008)

This is sad... bah ha.

Anyone can PM me too.


----------



## Karren (Jun 27, 2008)

Sign me up, Aprill... I love helping people...


----------



## Anna (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LittleMissLilo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Adopt Me! Lol I THINK I'm QUALIFIED TO ADOPT YOU!! You've got 400+ posts...thats grown up enough to take care of yourself and make sure i dont leave you locked in the car.! Can I adopt you?!

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif or me... 
no one wants us as MUT mommies





maybe thats why you cant pick your children and they cant pick you.... We might be in trouble.... You can adopt me if you want!


----------



## adaeze (Jun 27, 2008)

> I THINK I'm QUALIFIED TO ADOPT YOU!! You've got 400+ posts...thats grown up enough to take care of yourself and make sure i dont leave you locked in the car.! Can I adopt you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anna (Jun 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I THINK I'm QUALIFIED TO ADOPT YOU!! You've got 400+ posts...thats grown up enough to take care of yourself and make sure i dont leave you locked in the car.! Can I adopt you?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaJaHa (Jun 27, 2008)

If someone's willing to put up with me...

I'm up for adoption, too.

And erm well, yeah, I'm housebroken, easy to take care of and just need regular feeding and a bit of TLC...


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *LaJaHa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If someone's willing to put up with me...
I'm up for adoption, too.

And erm well, yeah, I'm housebroken, easy to take care of and just need regular feeding and a bit of TLC...

Coolness! You'll be easy to take care of.






I just still don't understand what we're suppose to do. Dose just saying that we'll adopt someone indicate that they could come to us, if they ever need help with anything?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 28, 2008)

as an adopter, you might want to check in with your adopter, send the occassional pm or comment on their page. Just make them feel welcome and settled in.

As adopted, you can go to your muter for questions and support


----------



## _becca_ (Jun 28, 2008)

I wna be adopted!


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 28, 2008)

ooh, I just wanted to add my msn screenname for people. I'm new, but i don't know if I need to be adopted, but add me to your msn friends! I'm pme me


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 28, 2008)

Anna, that's not responsible, leaving people in Walmart





I'll adopt someone!


----------



## Anna (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anna, that's not responsible, leaving people in Walmart




I'll adopt someone!

Thats why i need a todler/small child mut'er. Sometimes I leave my self in walmart :X And i get lost in target...


----------



## esha (Jun 28, 2008)

Alright... who wants to adopt me?


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok I am like a 16 year old who just needs a little support (and maybe some makeup



LOL!)

Hahaha....anyway I am still having trouble resizing pics and stuff and it seems everyday I learn something new.

I am in need of a mut sister to guide me a bit. Maybe send me a random, "hey did you know about this...?"

Anyway I'd be easy.................so adopt me!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I am like a 16 year old who just needs a little support (and maybe some makeup



LOL!)
Hahaha....anyway I am still having trouble resizing pics and stuff and it seems everyday I learn something new.

I am in need of a mut sister to guide me a bit. Maybe send me a random, "hey did you know about this...?"

Anyway I'd be easy.................so adopt me!

I'll adopt ya!! After I wake up from my preggo nap, lol


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll adopt ya!! After I wake up from my preggo nap, lol



Yay, thanks Aprill! Have a nice snooze!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif as an adopter, you might want to check in with your adopter, send the occassional pm or comment on their page. Just make them feel welcome and settled in.
As adopted, you can go to your muter for questions and support





Okey-dokey!


----------



## GillT (Jun 29, 2008)

Go on then. Whoever wants me can have me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There had better be cookies though. I mean it, if I don't get my daily cookie quota I go crazy. Literally. You won't like me when I'm crazy.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kdmakeuparts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay, thanks Aprill! Have a nice snooze!









haha I bet you said dang...did she ever wake up LOL!! Im here!! Im ready to adopt youuuuuuuuuuu &lt;3



(i JUST woke up, haha)


----------



## GillT (Jun 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



OH MY GOOD GOD. It just can't get any better than that, can it?
Oh, and I am taken! So very taken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill (Jun 29, 2008)

Haha it can!! Want me to adopt you, i got the hookup on smileys


----------



## GillT (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm already taken by the lovely jacquelyna. Can an adoptee have more than one adopter? God damn those are some fine smilies. o.0


----------



## JuliaDream (Jun 30, 2008)

I would like to be adopted please. I am so new I can't even post the fancy smilies yet.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 30, 2008)

i need adopting...... soooo who's up for it????


----------



## Anna (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sreyomac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i need adopting...... soooo who's up for it???? 338 posts...you seem to have a good idea of what your doing. I"LL TAKE YOU!! If you want me.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 30, 2008)

Done.... Anna. I'm Amber..... I need help with just a few things so i hope your up for it.


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 30, 2008)

whoooo wants some love!!!


----------



## Karren (Jun 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whoooo wants some love!!! ME ME ME!! Pick me!!!!


----------



## sooperficial (Jul 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whoooo wants some love!!! Meeeeee!
Loves, I needs it.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2008)

No more noobs in need of love?


----------



## topdogg (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok I been here for a while...but I just dont say much, so I guess I'm still a noob. So pick me, I need some love and nurturing!!! LOL


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2008)

Ill pick ya if you want!!!!


----------



## topdogg (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes yes pick me! I'm fairly self sufficient and not too unruly


----------

